# Motor trade industry



## canthacthis (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all. I am currently planning to move to the UAE in August and will be looking for work in the motor trade industry. I am a qualified auto body technician with 13+ years experience and have been running my own business for the last three years. Is there anybody who is currently working out in the UAE in the motor trade and if so would you be able to give me any pointers i.e is there much work available for expats in this industry / what is the best way to network??? 
Would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

As a customer of the UAE motor trade for many years there appears to be very few opportunities for westerners here. Main dealers use staff mainly from the subcontinent and charge western prices. Outside the main dealer network prices are very cheap and again the subcontinent dominates with low salaries and poor working conditions. I have seen paint-shops in Mussafah where work is done outside on the sand.


----------

